# Recommend Any Letting Agents?



## Andyp23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone please recommend any decent letting agents for Dubai? I already know of Better Homes but any others would be appreciated. 

Also i am hearing conflicitng things regarding paying rent. I am told you either have to pay it in one, all upfront, or you can spread payment over 3-4 chqs. Is either possible? 

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andyp23 said:


> Can anyone please recommend any decent letting agents for Dubai? I already know of Better Homes but any others would be appreciated.
> 
> Also i am hearing conflicitng things regarding paying rent. I am told you either have to pay it in one, all upfront, or you can spread payment over 3-4 chqs. Is either possible?
> 
> Thanks



Cluttons
Hamtons
Remax

There are also loads of agents that advertise on Dubizzle and they typically tend to be a lot more reliable. Better Homes fell out of favour with me a long time ago - I'm pretty sure that they have never heard of customer service!

I know that you can pay in 2 cheques but 3 -4 might be pushing it. I have only ever seen one such rental and that was being advertised on Dubizzle. Be aware that the more cheques you write, the more the rent increases. As an example, paying your rent in 2 cheques will typically cost you an extra 5k! The reverse is also true but as a general rule, its one cheque!


----------



## Andyp23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Clutoons
> Hamtons
> Remax
> 
> ...


Wow, one cheque! How can anyone afford to rent over there! My company is giving me 50K AED up front as a lone but i had hope i could pay over 3 chqs to cover the other 100K AED down the line. 'GULP'


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andyp23 said:


> Wow, one cheque! How can anyone afford to rent over there! My company is giving me 50K AED up front as a lone but i had hope i could pay over 3 chqs to cover the other 100K AED down the line. 'GULP'



50k will not even get you a studio! If you are paying in 2 cheques though, you could get a studio or a one-bed apartment, depending on the area that you choose to rent. You can negotiate to pay in 2 cheques but as I said, 3-4 will be seriously pushing it and will end up costing you a lot more. Have you considered sharing an apartment until you are comfortable in your new environment and know where you want to live? It will be so much easier, especially at the beginning. The other option is to go back to your company and ask for your accommodation allowance in full (I'm assuming that your accommodation allowance is more than 50k??) or else, once you have your residence visa and a bank account, to just get a rent loan.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The majority of LL will only accept 1 cheque.
There are some LL who will accept 2, or even 3 cheques.
Those who accept 4 are few and far between.

When we moved recently, our LL was happy with 2 cheques, but by paying with 1, we were able to knock 15,000 dhs off rent.


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Howdy - 

I agree with the other posters - 1 cheque seems to be the norm in my experience (Dubai Marina). 

I ended up getting a personal loan at a good rate (i think around 5%) for 1 year. 

I can recommend an excellent agent (no affiliation etc) depending on where you are looking at living - PM me


----------

